
World Health Organisation novel coronavirus situation dashboard - ropable
https://who.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/c88e37cfc43b4ed3baf977d77e4a0667
======
pieq
This page does not show Taiwan as a separate country, which is ludicrous, but
is in line with the WHO policy. Because of this policy (mostly dictated by the
Chinese government), not only Taiwan is excluded from this map, but Taiwanese
experts are also barred from participating in WHO meetings, even though there
are already 10 cases diagnosed in Taiwan and Taiwan has a "good" history with
epidemics (the current vice presdient, Chen Chien-jen, served as Minister of
Health from 2003 to 2005 and was praised for effectively managing the SARS
epidemic through quarantine and screening procedures [1]).

I recommend using the Johns Hopkins map [2] or Corona Help website [3] for
more accurate information.

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chen_Chien-
jen](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chen_Chien-jen)

[2]
[https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.h...](https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

[3] [https://corona.help](https://corona.help)

------
techdragon
I’ve been waiting for more concise visualisations like this to start showing
up. Much easier to consume the important statistical information once a day or
two, than to get sucked into the normal media fear cycle in order to keep
informed.

